# my Heavy 10 project



## Jerry457 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hard to follow a beatiful project like Greg's but here is mine. I hope to have it finished before Thanksgiving but what a blessing so far to 1) find a machine like this and then 2) to share our passions together while we work to restore true American know how. What a great country we live in!!!!


----------



## rw1 (Nov 18, 2012)

Jerry,

Welcome to the SB forum and congrats on your machine.  Looks like a later model 70's or earlier?  I'll be posting my 65' restore shortly and has a similar cabinet.  Yours looks really good!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 19, 2012)

Jerry, that looks great! your doing a fine job. I remember when I started mine and I was looking at all the great restores people had done and I thought I could never do such a good job. But as I started working on mine it just kinda all came together, one component at a time, yours will too! Thanks for showing us your work, it's looking good! Take your time, keep at it, and have fun!


----------



## Jerry457 (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is what I accomplished today. Assembly included compound and saddle, taper attachment, headstock and caps, and the apron. I had to drive in a pin on one of the clutch retaining rings so that the lead screw would slide into the clutch. I have painted back gears. I hope to install back gears on Tuesday and most of headstock covers as well as finalize what is left to paint and attach. I fixed the plunger pin on Bull Gear as it was missing. South Bend still had parts if you give them the number. I didnt achieve a high polish on some of the parts (taper) but still it looks better than when I purchased it. I should have taken a photo of the before but I am still proud of the result. The compound and cross feed need some work. I lost the pin to compand so it doesn't turn. I may still polish more on the taper attachment but nice that I got a lathe with the taper. I also got collets and drawhandle then purchased a holder off eBAY. You also see a Microstop which I also got off eBAY and cleaned and painted it. 3 chucks came with the lathe, 2 - 3 jaw - 6" and 8" and 1 - 4 jaw 8" plus a lathe dog plate.

I order some new name plates off eBAY and trying to find rivets to fit to install all the badges. The headstock cover is very rough after cleaning so will apply thin coat of bondo then sand smooth before painting. The bull gear cover and back cover seem smooth enough.

Not a musuem piece but my goal is to have a functional lathe capable of threading and reaming within reasonable tolerances.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 19, 2012)

Jerry457 said:


> Not a musuem piece but my goal is to have a functional lathe



My sentiments exactly! Great job, looking good!


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

I agree, it is looking good, I am looking forward to after I get a few things down the road taken care of, that I would like to do work on some of these older machines.


----------



## Jerry457 (Nov 20, 2012)

Accomplishments today. Installed remaining headstock parts, back gear and bull gear and back gear covers, greased pulley and back gear. Installed drive gear cover and touched up paint. I always find something else to touch up. I have new plates but need to find the rivets which I am not sure of the size. They seem to be 1/4 in but also 1/4 in length. Still need bondo for pulley cover to smooth it out. Here is the latest pics I took with better camera
	

		
			
		

		
	






Painted final drive gears and reverse gear lever. Should install and oil Wednesday for fire up next week. SB had parts for compound shoe pin but have to order at least $30 so will get other odds and ends to stock up.

Final picture with plates installed after I find rivets needed.

Thanks for everyone's support and encourgement. "Together we cannot fail" - FDR


----------



## Old Iron (Nov 20, 2012)

Jerry those rivets are called drive screws or pins you can get them through McMaster Carr they have a list of the whole size and which drive pin fits them.

Unless someone drilled them out and used rivets.Heres a link http://www.mcmaster.com/#drive-screws/=fpr399


Paul


----------



## rw1 (Nov 20, 2012)

Jerry -

That is one cool looking lathe!  Looks like it is a 3' bed?  Love the color and wide cabinet.....  

Hey, I've got several sizes of rivets (Drive Screws) in a drawer.  My H10 actually came with small screws instead (or someone changed them out at some time).  Let me see if I can round up some Drive Screws the approximate size of my small machine screws and I'll send them to you.  Shoot me a PM with your address.  They are easy to install, just line em' up and tap in lightly with small hammer.  Be glad to help if you want some.....


----------



## Jerry457 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks RW1 that is awesome of you to offer to forward the screw rivet parts. I was going to use black Friday to find them in Houston. It is a 3 and 1/2 bed as stamped on Thread plate. I am have the new plate at engraver to add catalog number and bed lenght onto new plate. Engraver is a local trophy shop in town as I didn't want to purchase steel number and letter stamp set.

I looked at an old Southbend Tool Room lathe advertisement and tried to match the colors with Ben Moore P22 paint. I kinda wish the grey was darker and chip pan as well but overall pleased with result. Here is the latest and all that remains is name plates once I get attachment drive screws thanks to my new friend and sand/paint pulley cover. I put light coat of bondo for a smooth finish. I will post the final pic with name plates attached, oil, and do a first run.

Happy Thanksgiving to all my new friends and fellow South Bend owners/restorers!!! I can say what alot to be thankful  - to now a proud owner of a "rebuilt" South Bend Heavy 10.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 21, 2012)

Very nice, you did a fine job! Be sure to post pics of those tags when you get them back from the engraver, what a great idea!


----------



## Jerry457 (Nov 28, 2012)

Here is pics with a the tags added. Haven't got thread count plate back yet. As you can see the Serial number is 20553R. If anyone knows the year of manufacture please advise


----------



## rw1 (Nov 28, 2012)

Jerry -

Lookin good with those Drive Screws!  Looks like the Gearbox will take the Threaded 4-40 machine screws???

Your Lathe dates to first half of 1978......maybe late 1977.   Those are good years - I knew I liked that machine when I saw it.

Also,  can you take a few photos of how the COLLET RACK is attached to the Cabinet Pan?  I may have Santa get me one of those for Christmas!


----------



## Jerry457 (Nov 28, 2012)

Wiil Do Roy. Got it off eBAY for around $75

Thanks again for the screws




rw1 said:


> Jerry -
> 
> Lookin good with those Drive Screws!  Looks like the Gearbox will take the Threaded 4-40 machine screws???
> 
> ...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 28, 2012)

Looks really nice, great job for shure!


----------



## Jerry457 (Nov 28, 2012)

Here are pics of collet rack and how attached.










Also,  can you take a few photos of how the COLLET RACK is attached to the Cabinet Pan?  I may have Santa get me one of those for Christmas![/QUOTE]


----------



## Tamper84 (Nov 28, 2012)

Very nice Lathe!!!


----------



## rw1 (Nov 29, 2012)

Great looking setup Jerry!

I've always seen the collet rack attached to far right "WAY" -  back by the tailstock,  but that's a good place to and never would have though of that.  The Lathe has really  turned out nice!!


----------



## Jerry457 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks Roy. I wanted to give the lathe some space for the taper attachment and collet holder. Agree it has turned out better than I could have expected but thanks to the great new friends on the Hobby Machinist forum




rw1 said:


> Great looking setup Jerry!
> 
> I've always seen the collet rack attached to far right "WAY" -  back by the tailstock,  but that's a good place to and never would have though of that.  The Lathe has really  turned out nice!!


----------



## Jerry457 (Dec 9, 2012)

Update photos with tags applied thanks to my friend Roy. Onto checking headstock bearing specs and oil for test run. A few more little items but almost time to cut chips soon.


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 9, 2012)

Very nicely done sir!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 9, 2012)

Very nice, looks great, well done!


----------



## rw1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Those new plates look really nice.  Mine are either beat up a bit or worn off in areas  -  may have to get a new set.

If you ever need more storage you can remove that center panel and fit a 4-5 drawer box in the space.  I've seen a few photos from others that have done this and it's pretty slick.  Nice you have the wider cabinet.  Do you have three shelves in the right side behind the door?

Also, what is your motor type.....1ph, 3ph.....and horsepower?  Looks like an REV-OFF-FORWARD switch in the front (similar to mine-- it is a 3ph, 1 hp motor).


----------



## joebiplane (Dec 10, 2012)

Jerry457 said:


> Accomplishments today. Installed remaining headstock parts, back gear and bull gear and back gear covers, greased pulley and back gear. Installed drive gear cover and touched up paint. I always find something else to touch up. I have new plates but need to find the rivets which I am not sure of the size. They seem to be 1/4 in but also 1/4 in length.
> 
> Jerry,  I have a bag of 1/4 x1/4 drive screws...they only sell in quanities of 100... PM  me your address and i'll send you some. with my complements,  how many do you want?
> 
> ...


----------

